# Diesel Service Facility



## Canyon City (May 1, 2016)

hi people, here is my Indor modular system.
Norfolk Southern Diesel Facility


----------



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

That's fantastic!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow that looks awesome. Great set up


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

A great piece of modelling.
Is it designed to connect with something?
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Large scale modular diesel servicing shops aren't something you see on every street corner, cool!


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Great display layout. What did you use for "gravel" base?


----------



## marwen (Jun 11, 2020)

All displays are good. They really done an amazing job, Appreciate the effort.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow what a great looking display. Good detail and the figures reall stand out. Thanks for posting. Later RJD


----------

